# For Sale- ABu 6500 C3 CT Mag Green 1 of 2



## DaBig2na

See my preliminary post for details .. as per forum rules. This is spoken for by Thor and MjKeith
If they bail then they are for sale ..


----------



## Mjkeith13

My apologies as I missed there were 2 separate posts for the Abu 6500s and Thor already replied to the other post. Again, I’m in just let us know how you’d like us to pay.


----------



## DaBig2na

OK .. No Problem..Thor.. let me know which one you want... one has braid and one has mono..I will send MJ the other.


----------



## Thorhammer

I'll take the green handle with mono; I'll respool anyway and MJ may want the braid.


----------



## DaBig2na

Thorhammer said:


> I'll take the green handle with mono; I'll respool anyway and MJ may want the braid.


Perfect.. Check your messages..


----------



## DaBig2na

Thorhammer said:


> I'll take the green handle with mono; I'll respool anyway and MJ may want the braid.


*SOLD*


----------

